# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  "Bode" me mjehur

## Romy

Imala sam carski prije 10 dana, sve je ok i krvarenje oskudno, dojenje ide po planu i programu, ali me baš dosta probada mjehur i boli prilikom mokrenja. Ne peče, baš bode. Pijem Uvin čaj i brusnicu, ali nema nekih pomaka. Urinokultura je netom prije carskog bila sterilna. Any ideas?

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Imala sam carski prije 10 dana, sve je ok i krvarenje oskudno, dojenje ide po planu i programu, ali me baš dosta probada mjehur i boli prilikom mokrenja. Ne peče, baš bode. Pijem Uvin čaj i brusnicu, ali nema nekih pomaka. Urinokultura je netom prije carskog bila sterilna. Any ideas?


jesu li ti gurali onaj kateter za pražnjenje mjehura ikako u bolnici?


ja sam rodila vaginalno, ali su mi par puta "čistili mjehur" prilikom poroda zbog epiduralne.

i prošlo je 3 tjedna i mene isto boli dolje. dok piškim.

pa sad to pokušavam povezati s tim "kateterom" i nekako mi se čini da bi zbog toga moglo biti...

----------


## Marsupilami

To ti moze biti od katetera, vjerovatno su te zagrebli kada su ga vadili ili prilikom stavljanja.
Ponekada znaju biti stvarno grubi   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Tako je i meni bilo, bas su me zagrebli kateterom po mokracnom kanalu, ali proslo je kroz 2 tjedna.
Ako ti ne prodje kroz par dana da odes na UZV?

----------


## Dragonfly

Kateter, sigurno!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Mene su izgrebali i uveli nesteriliziran kateter pa sam 10 dana nakon poroda završila u bolnici na antibioticima.

----------


## Romy

Da, družila sam se s kateterom....mislite da može biti od toga? I meni je palo na pamet, ali sam mislila da je uzrok u nečem drugom. Samo ne antibiotici....

----------


## Death-of-Art

antibiotici????

pa kak ću dojit? kaj ću sad morat mlijeko prokuhavati???

meni je baš palo na pamet da je kateter kriv i jedem brusnice sad non stop al ne znam ima li to kakve pomoći.

i kaj sad? jesu li stvarno antibiotici neizbježni ili da čekamo da prođe?

ma ja ću se strpit još malo do prvog ginekološkog pregleda pa ću vidjeti šta će ginekologica reći...a sigurno će reći da nije ništa...
a možda me pošalje na urinokulturu...
koja je bila sterilna nedavno.
pitaj boga šta će mi sad pronaći u njoj...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Majuška

> antibiotici????
> 
> pa kak ću dojit? kaj ću sad morat mlijeko prokuhavati???


postoje antibiotici kompatibilni s dojenjem

----------


## Dragonfly

E moš me sad ubit, ali ne mogu se sjetit koji je antibiotik bio. Znam samo da je bio kompatibilan s dojenjem, provjerili smo na par strana. 
Jedino su mi malo napravili paniku da ću ostat bez mlijeka zbog njega - što nisam - upravo suprotno, bilo ga je na izvoz.  :Grin:  
Možda djelomično zbog toga što sam se tih 3 dana u bolnici izdajala ko manijak 24/7, mm dolazio 3-4 puta dnevno po mlijeko i hranio mišicu.
Cicu je prihvatila bez problema kad sam se vratila i dojile smo skoro 2,5 godine.  :Love: 
Inače, brusnica može samo pomoći - i puuuno tekućine. Nadam se da će sve proči bez uzimanja antibiotika. 
Cure, držite se  :Love:

----------


## Death-of-Art

Romy-jesi riješila problem?

ja nisam niti otišla ginekologu niti sam pila antibiotike...prošlo je samo od sebe.

----------

